# Nash Boilies



## BigBaitrunner (5. November 2004)

Was ist eure Meinung zur Fertigboilies von Nash????????????????????????????
Ich benutze sie und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihnen. 
Ich fische die meißte Zeit mit Whisky Frozen und Monster Pursiut Frozen #6  dazu
eine Paste und meistens dipe ich sie. 
Ich fische mit einem Run Rig und mit Armourbraid  Vorfachschnur und Nash fangx Haken. Ich besitze ein Sky Pod #6  und Fox Swinger und Delkim Bißanzeiger.
Und drei Hooligan Xs Ruten mit Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast Spulen. :q 
Bitte sschreibt mir eure Montagen und Tackle. #h 
lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (5. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

HI @

Ich verwende ein Fox SKy pod, 3Shimano Antares,3Daiwa Infinity 5000,dann noch Delkim und Fox Euro swinger.

Ich bin von vielen Boilies begeistert und möchte jetzt nicht alle auflisten.

Gruss lukas


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (5. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

Hallo!


Nash Fertig Boilies sind eine gute Wahl. Sie gehen fast überall.
Ich fische ein Fox Sky Pod 4 Buzz Bar. 
 Shimano Technium Ruten. Und noch 2 Txi Bissanzeiger von Delkim


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (5. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

Nimm Top Secret Kugeln da kannst eigentlich nichts falsch machen !
Quallität ist voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Tobi F (6. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

*Also das mit den Top Secret Kugeln würd ich so nicht unterschreiben.* Fangen kann man mit denen auch, aber ob die Qualität nun so toll ist zweifel ich doch an. Bei uns gehören sie definitiv nicht zur ersten Wahl. Da gibt es doch einige Kugeln, die die "Stinkekugeln" übertreffen. TS Boilies haben meist einen intensiven Geruch, aber hast du mal den Geschmack getestet? :v Der ist bei längerem Anfüttern sehr wichtig. Da bring ein Boilie der nur vor sich hin dünsten kann nicht viel. (Wie gesagt, fangen tut man mit denen auch, doch mit anderen Marken waren unsere Erfolge doch eindeutig besser.) 

 Dennoch geb ich gern zu, dass ich nächtes Jahr mal die "neuen" Sorten von Top Secret antesten will (_Gammarus, Seidenraupe und *Daphnien*)._

Bei fertig Boilies vertrau ich eigentlich auch den Nashkugeln.#6 #6 #6 

Und am besten ist immer noch selber machen!!!! Nichts schlägt meiner Meinung nach einen frischen Boilie.|znaika:


----------



## Pilkman (6. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

Äußerst störend an den Nash-Kugeln ist der etwas asoziale Preis. Gut, es geht noch teurer a´la Solar oder Nutrabaits, aber es im Endeffekt ist doch alles nur Fischfutter... 

Das zum Nachteil, ansonsten find ich die Nash-Boilies auch sehr gut. Meine Favoriten sind Monster Pursuit, Sting Fishmeal und B2. Guter Geschmack, nicht zu harte Konsistenz, relativ natürliche Optik. Aber in 90% der Fälle wird bei mir eh auf Selbstgerollte gefüttert und gefangen.

PS: Zum Tackle sag ich nichts, da gibt es schon ´nen Thread... ... und in diesem Zusammenhang kommt es mir eher wie Geprotze vor.


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (6. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*



			
				Tobi F schrieb:
			
		

> *Also das mit den Top Secret Kugeln würd ich so nicht unterschreiben.* Fangen kann man mit denen auch, aber ob die Qualität nun so toll ist zweifel ich doch an. Bei uns gehören sie definitiv nicht zur ersten Wahl. Da gibt es doch einige Kugeln, die die "Stinkekugeln" übertreffen. TS Boilies haben meist einen intensiven Geruch, aber hast du mal den Geschmack getestet? :v Der ist bei längerem Anfüttern sehr wichtig. Da bring ein Boilie der nur vor sich hin dünsten kann nicht viel. (Wie gesagt, fangen tut man mit denen auch, doch mit anderen Marken waren unsere Erfolge doch eindeutig besser.)
> 
> Dennoch geb ich gern zu, dass ich nächtes Jahr mal die "neuen" Sorten von Top Secret antesten will (_Gammarus, Seidenraupe und *Daphnien*)._
> 
> ...


1.(_Gammarus, Seidenraupe und *Daphnien*)._
 Sind sicherlicht 3von den schlechtesten Sorten von Top Secret !

2. Top Secret stinker :Krill,squid Oktobus,sind ein absolluter Top stinker wo ich sogar behaupte das "HOD HUTCHINSON" MONSTERGRAB einpacken kann.

3.Probier es doch mal mit : Banane fisch, Caribic,Erdbeer,Krill,Squid,Muschel,Tropic sind meiner Erfahrung zu Urteil -> SUPER 

Da ich nur meine Meinung vertrette und es sich auch manchmal etwas "rau" anhört bitte ich um verständniss


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

NASH-Kugeln sind schon gut...

von Top Secret halt ich gar nichts (persönliche Meinung).

Empfehlen kann ich die stinker von Kluse Broxtermann... dann wisst ihr was stinkt...


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (6. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

Kluse BroxtermannWasn das für ne Marke ?  wo gibts die bitte  zum kaufen, hab ich noch nie gesehen !


----------



## Bergi (9. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

@ Pilkman:
Die Preise sind echt unverschämt.Aber nicht nur von den SUPER teuer Boilies die du aufgeführt hast,selbst die TS Murmeln finde ich zu teuer.
Ich selber fische nur noch Selbstgerollt,es sei denn ich habe grad keine Zeit zu rollen oder keine mehr eingefroren.


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

Ich würde natürlich auch den selbst gerollten Boilies den Vorrang geben !
Aber die Zeit und der Aufwand nö nö.
Und eine Alternative zu den Nash-Boilies gibt es für mich nicht.
Nah ja und der Preis ich sach mir einfach Gutes hat eben sein Preis.


----------



## carper_83 (9. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bergi (9. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

@ carper 83:
 #6  #6 

So sehe ich das auch!

Aber davon mal abgesehn; das Tackle das er aufzählt ist einfachTOP.Diese Sachen werden halt von unzähligen "Karpfenprofis" gefischt,da sie halt zuverlässig sind und was für dauer und Extremeinsatz sind.
Ich fische selbst auch "richtig" auf Carps,aber ich finde den modernen Tacklefetisch auch net so toll.Man muss selber mit seinem Tackle zu frieden sein und nicht gleich aller Welt zeigen,wie viel Geldman hat/dafür ausgibt.


----------



## Strandwanderer (9. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*



			
				Lukas van Karpf schrieb:
			
		

> Kluse BroxtermannWasn das für ne Marke ?  wo gibts die bitte  zum kaufen, hab ich noch nie gesehen !



KB ist doch unter den eingefleischten ein Begriff, frag mal bei deinem Takellieferanten nach einem Flavour mit dem Namen "Between the Legs", das ist wirklich ekelig, lief aber an überfischten Gewässern recht gut.
Ich habe übrigens auch eine gute Meinung von Nash-Knödeln, aber meine Boilies mache ich selbst, wenn ich auf Zutaten zurückgreife, dann in der Regel auf Rod Hutchinson, ist aber auch meine persönliche Vorliebe, mit TS sollen ja auch schon ganz tolle Fische gefangen worden sein.  #c  |bla:  |bla:  |bla:


----------



## Pilkman (9. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

@ Carper_83

Ganz Deiner Meinung, mir ging dieses Tacklegeprotze auch ganz gehörig auf die Nüsse, nur wollte ich das nicht ganz so explizit zum Ausdruck bringen. #6

Keine Frage, gutes Tackle macht weniger Sorgen und läßt einen entspannter fischen, aber wenn es anscheinend mehr um Geprotze und Geltungsbewußtsein geht, find ich das auch sehr befremdlich...  #d


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

Nun Stellt Euch mal nicht so an. Mit dem oben genannten armseligen Fernostplastikmüll kann man doch eh nicht wirklich protzen. :q  :q  :q 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Soxl (9. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*



			
				Lukas van Karpf schrieb:
			
		

> Kluse BroxtermannWasn das für ne Marke ?  wo gibts die bitte  zum kaufen, hab ich noch nie gesehen !



Hoi,

da: http://www.carphunter.de/ 

Kennt man eigentlich, da nicht erst seit gestern auf'm Markt...



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Nun Stellt Euch mal nicht so an. Mit dem oben genannten armseligen Fernostplastikmüll kann man doch eh nicht wirklich protzen. :q  :q  :q



|good: 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## BigBaitrunner (9. November 2004)

*AW: Nash Boilies*

Danke leute für berichte,

Das mit meinem tackle das ist halt meine art zu fischen und find auch das selbst gerollte boilies auch noch am bessten abschneiden.Pilkman hab das thema mit dem täckle vorerst noch net gesehen darum hab ich auch da gefragt.

lg BigBaitrunner


----------

